# USS Hue City



## bigkga69 (Mar 18, 2014)

CG-66 Hue City leaving Savannah yesterday as she passed by the North tip of Tybee.  I took this pic with my phone and applied this sepia tone layer in photobucket, really gives you the feel of WWII times I think in this tone.  You should have seen her leaving in person, one heckuva sight!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice photo and edit!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 18, 2014)

I know this will offend some and I really don't give a Rats Rear-As a Vietnam Vet I think it is deplorable that anything be named after anything related to Vietnam whether it is conceivably a good thing or not...there are lot's of MIA's and Former POW's that deserve their name on a USS Ship over anything in this swamp!  Thanks and have a nice day !


----------



## bigkga69 (Mar 18, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I know this will offend some and I really don't give a Rats Rear-As a Vietnam Vet I think it is deplorable that anything be named after anything related to Vietnam whether it is conceivably a good thing or not...there are lot's of MIA's and Former POW's that deserve their name on a USS Ship over anything in this swamp!  Thanks and have a nice day !



I agree...my family has a long and highly decorated military background from both WW's, Vietnam and Iraq so I'm right there with you!  Thank you sir!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> I agree...my family has a long and highly decorated military background from both WW's, Vietnam and Iraq so I'm right there with you!  Thank you sir!


Do not forget your duck hunting buddy


----------



## b rad (Feb 3, 2016)

did alot of work on that ole boat


----------



## leo (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice pic, thanks for sharing it.


FYI ..... USS Hué City (CG-66) is a Ticonderoga class-guided-missile cruiser serving in the United States Navy. She is named for the Battle of Hue, fought in the city during the Tet Offensive 1968 by the 1st Marine Regiment during the Vietnam War. 

I too, am a Vet. Vet and I don't have a problem at all naming one of our ships to honor a Battle fought by OUR Marines.


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 4, 2016)

bigkga69 said:


> CG-66 Hue City leaving Savannah yesterday as she passed by the North tip of Tybee.  I took this pic with my phone and applied this sepia tone layer in photobucket, really gives you the feel of WWII times I think in this tone.  You should have seen her leaving in person, one heckuva sight!!



Fantastic pic. I think it captures the dangers of the sea, both to the ship and the crew.


----------



## Resica (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice looking boat! Thanks for sharing.


----------

